# Spadefish



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I've looked at the Florida Regs and it doesn't even include spadefish as a fish with a limit. So can you gig them?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, you can. In fact I have shot them off the deck of my boat with a speargun. They are not listed in the list of prohibeted species for spearing and gigging, such as redfish, pompano, sharks, and a couple of other species. They taste great too!


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll second that -- they don't have much meat to them, but they are definitely good eating. And great fun on some light tackle and small hooks as well.

Good luck.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes you can. I have never gigged them but I do get them with my polespear and they taste pretty good.


----------

